

"No More Smoke and Mirrors": The Internet Isn't for Investing Anymore - fretlessjazz
http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticker/article/314790/%22No-More-Smoke-and-Mirrors%22-The-Internet-Isn%27t-for-Investing-Anymore
tsk, tsk.
======
puredemo
Because these are obviously the best web companies around.

